# Overseed with PRG this year? Used TTTF last fall.



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Last fall, I overseeded my cool season lawn (mostly kbg and prg) with TTTF. I haven't been crazy about the results and wish I hadn't done so. Its only seemingly growing in clumps, much like the KY31 clumps I removed last year. In hind sight, it probably wasn't smart to nuke the KY31 clumps and then seed them with fescue. On top of it, I hate the wide blade look and it sticks put like a sore thumb in my lawn (looks like weeds/crabgrass).

This year, I found a good PRG seed with little KBG mixed in. Does overseeding with PRG every year going forward make more sense? Will it eventually outgrow the fescue after a few years of overseeding?

Im very open to suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

Unfortunately, once a perennial grass is established it's nearly impossible to remove without chemical or other means. One of the biggest mistakes (and I did this myself when I first started) is thinking you can selectively choose the grasses in your lawn by overseeding only. You'll get more rye in your lawn but the fescue won't just disappear. Pull the bandaid off in 1 shot.. round up the clumps and seed that the grasses you want. Rye establishes so quickly no one will even know anything happened after 3 weeks.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

But rye in Buffalo, NY survives the winter?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I have a couple of thoughts here. First, my experience is consistent with what LIgrass says re perennial grasses. Overseeding will add to, but not take away.
And like g-man, I also wondered about the cold tolerance of PRG. This was something that was discussed several months ago. I can't recall the take-away, but it was shocking to learn about its lack of cold tolerance. I want to say that several forum members do grow it in colder climates; perhaps the newer cultivars are more tolerant.

TTTF being clumpy does not resonate with what I see in my lawn. I do have one cultivar that is wide-bladed compared to the others, but it still looks nice, especially the color. All of this leads me to ask what cultivars you used.

I seem to recall seeing a picture of your lawn several months ago. I thought it looked good?? Very nice edging, from what I remember.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I think with PR, you'll have the same sort of issues...clumping...if you overseed the same way (focusing on bare spots where you've killed something else). Tall fescue and ryegrass really need to be seeded into a whole lawn to avoid clumps. They act similarly, except the PR will form fine bladed, shiny clumps.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

g-man said:


> But rye in Buffalo, NY survives the winter?


My existing lawn has PRG, so it must.. right?


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

MarkAguglia said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > But rye in Buffalo, NY survives the winter?
> ...


However.. my lawn comes out looking bad after winter and then eventually recovers.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

So if I don't want to overseed TTTF, can't overseed KBG, and if PRG doesn't survive the winter.... what am I supposed to use? &#128518;


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

MarkAguglia said:


> So if I don't want to overseed TTTF, can't overseed KBG, and if PRG doesn't survive the winter.... what am I supposed to use? 😆


Reno. You know you want all kbg.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Budstl said:


> MarkAguglia said:
> 
> 
> > So if I don't want to overseed TTTF, can't overseed KBG, and if PRG doesn't survive the winter.... what am I supposed to use? 😆
> ...


Haha I do but my lawn is still very nice as is. No need for a reno.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Sod for damaged spots?

Or use a 90/10 KBG/PR seed mix to approximate what you already have.


----------

